# Chisora vs Scott + Saunders vs O'Sullivan RBR(+Undercard)



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Show has got underway at Wembley Arena, good crossroads Heavyweight fight.

Going Saunders points and Scott Points


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tom Baker stopped Dean Walker in the second round to earn his first stoppage


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Running order:

FIGHT # 1 – 18:00 HRS
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Middleweight Contest
TOM BAKER vs. DEAN WALKER

FIGHT # 2 – 18:25 HRS
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Featherweight Contest
JOEY TAYLOR vs. PAVEL SENKOVS

FIGHT # 3 – 18:50 HRS
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
BILLY MORGAN vs. ASHLEY MAYALL

FIGHT # 4 – 19:20 HRS
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest
BRADLEY SKEETE vs. DEE MITCHELL

FIGHT # 5 – 19:50 HRS
4 X 2 Minute Rounds Cruiserweight Contest
STEVE COLLINS JNR vs. PAUL MORRIS

FIGHT # 6 – 20:10 HRS
8 X 3 Minute Rounds Middleweight Contest
DMITRY CHUDINOV vs. PATRICK MENDY

FIGHT # 7 – 20:50 HRS
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest
BRADLEY SAUNDERS vs. MICHAEL KELLY

FIGHT # 8 – 21:20 HRS
8 X 3 Minute Rounds Super-Middleweight Contest
FRANK BUGLIONI vs. KIRILL PSONKO

FIGHT # 9 – 22:00 HRS
THE VACANT WBO INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds
DERECK CHISORA vs. MALIK SCOTT

FIGHT # 10 – FOLLOW ON
THE WBO INTERNATIONAL MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 160 lbs
BILLY JOE SAUNDERS vs. GARY O’SULLIVAN


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you telling me that Bradley Skeete isn't televised?

Ruined my fucking night, that has.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

All the undercard is on freeview before I think..


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> All the undercard is on freeview before I think..


Don't think so


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Agree with your predictions. Saunders will be too good for O'Sullivan but I don't think he'll get the stoppage, wide points win though something like 10-2. Scott I think will edge Chisora about 8-4/7-5. Chissy to give it a good go, but I think Scott just has too much class for him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Don't think so


Apologies I flicked over from the golf and saw freeview not realising it was price thompson rerun..


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Joey Taylor wins 40-37 over Pavel Senkovs


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

BJS & Gsora points double it is for me.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dodgy ending to Morgan fight stopped on cut but think he wins on points


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Skeete wins 60-54 in snoozefest


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Skeete wins 60-54 in snoozefest


HATER!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Collins Jr wins 40-36 on debut


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> HATER!


Just what my mate text me


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Starting on BoxNation now


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chudinov vs Mendy up next


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Agree with your predictions. Saunders will be too good for O'Sullivan but I don't think he'll get the stoppage, wide points win though something like 10-2. Scott I think will edge Chisora about 8-4/7-5. Chissy to give it a good go, but I think Scott just has too much class for him.


Isn't it amazing how much Del has gone down in people's estimations since the Haye loss? Before that people were talking about him a top ten fighter who would beat Arreola, etc. Not sure about the fight tonight. Chisora is mercurial and could be completely flat or absolutely relentless.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Collins Jr wins 40-36 on debut


Not his debut, 2nd fight, he was on the O'Kane - Sullivan undercard


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Isn't it amazing how much Del has gone down in people's estimations since the Haye loss? Before that people were talking about him a top ten fighter who would beat Arreola, etc. Not sure about the fight tonight. Chisora is mercurial and could be completely flat or absolutely relentless.


Haye is just all wrong for him style wise. Fast counter puncher that can bang. I would give Chisora a shot against anyone else in the division outside of Haye, Wlad & Pulev. I would give him a better shot v Wlad than Haye.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Haye is just all wrong for him style wise. Fast counter puncher that can bang. I would give Chisora a shot against anyone else in the division outside of Haye, Wlad & Pulev. I would give him a better shot v Wlad than Haye.


Interesting. Wlad's faster and more accurate than his brother who made a fairly simple job of defusing Chisora. I think little bro would splatter Chisora in similar amount of time to Haye, but in less entertaining fashion.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Interesting. Wlad's faster and more accurate than his brother who made a fairly simple job of defusing Chisora. I think little bro would splatter Chisora in similar amount of time to Haye, but in less entertaining fashion.


Wladimir also punches harder.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Interesting. Wlad's faster and more accurate than his brother who made a fairly simple job of defusing Chisora. I think little bro would splatter Chisora in similar amount of time to Haye, but in less entertaining fashion.


I just think back to the Chisora v Wlad fight falling out last minute with the bullshit injury, when the reality was Manny Steward finally saw Chisora up close and bricked it.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Not his debut, 2nd fight, he was on the O'Kane - Sullivan undercard


O'Kane - Fitzgerald undercard :smile


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Wemberlee looks empty

BoxNation listings have this running from 8pm - 1am.

What time is Chisora fighting?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Wemberlee looks empty
> 
> BoxNation listings have this running from 8pm - 1am.
> 
> What time is Chisora fighting?


10


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

roddy collins said:


> O'Kane - Fitzgerald undercard :smile


Oh aye. Whatever, they all look the same :conf


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Did we know Chisora was 10 rounds? Poor if not.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Going for a draw tonight. I think Scott will tire after a good start and Chisora will capitalize and get a draw. Scott's lack of aggression is a major issue if he can be more hungry and aggressive he could box circles around Chisora. 

Chisora has to be more busier especially when he gets inside. Even against Haye he would lay inside and not do much. What is the point of closing range to just clinch. Pisses me off...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I just think back to the Chisora v Wlad fight falling out last minute with the bullshit injury, when the reality was Manny Steward finally saw Chisora up close and bricked it.


:lol:

Wladimir had nothing to be scared of when it came to Chisora, and Steward knew that better than anyone. That is one of the greatest pro-Chisora myths out there.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

PHONK said:


> Wemberlee looks empty
> 
> BoxNation listings have this running from 8pm - 1am.
> 
> What time is Chisora fighting?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...BR(-Undercard)&p=357611&viewfull=1#post357611


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What times is big del boy fighting *****as?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pfffffft, the woman having to go to work last minute, I prefer hanging around with you guys anyways.<3

Not really bothered about any of the fights outside of the main two. Hoping Scott will pull it off.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Pfffffft, the woman having to go to work last minute, I prefer hanging around with you guys anyways.<3
> 
> Not really bothered about any of the fights outside of the main two. Hoping Scott will pull it off.


:rofl pabby you have a chick?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mendy vs Chudinov 76-76 Draw


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> :rofl pabby you have a chick?


I sincerely hope you don't find that notion funny.:blood

But nah y'know, it may be the case but I'm acting oblivious to it. I'm a single dude who happens to be spending time with and smashing a fellow singleton who happens to be a woman nah'mean? Non-committal for life.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I had Chudinov by a round


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess it was a fair result, but I personally felt Mendy shaded it. Great last two rounds by him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Mendy vs Chudinov 76-76 Draw


Good result imo.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Clev rocking the gold chain and 3 buttons undone look. Classy!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I sincerely hope you don't find that notion funny.:blood
> 
> But nah y'know, it may be the case but I'm acting oblivious to it. I'm a single dude who happens to be spending time with and smashing a fellow singleton who happens to be a woman nah'mean? Non-committal for life.


So she's not your girlfriend? I'm sure your very capable with women mate, you just don't come across as the type who'd be tied down in a relationship as a young man that's all.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is that scar on Saunders chest from when the pykies slashed him up


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Is that scar on Saunders chest from when the pykies slashed him up


Didn't they apparently stab him in the arse as well?


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Didn't they apparently stab him in the arse as well?


wtf happened there?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Tony Bellew has tuned in to the Guru, claiming he's on YouTube, probably refuses to pay for BN


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> So she's not your girlfriend? I'm sure your very capable with women mate, you just don't come across as the type who'd be tied down in a relationship as a young man that's all.


As I'm concerned she isn't. Although everyone else seems to have a different outlook.:err Will continue to play ignorant though.

:lol: You're probably right though. My (what seems to be)denial is probably proof of that. We'll see how this plays out though, it's a chess game. And I don't understand chess so I'm giving up playing and just flipping the board. I don't know what that is a metaphor for, but you can have that on the house.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Very weak stoppage but Kelly was throwing nothing back.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl at Saunders gurn as the ref steps in.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone see the winner of X factor there?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Wtf is that goon off of the X-Factor doing in there with him?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl at Saunders getting stabbed in his arse, no ****.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

God I hope the Saxman is back this week before the big US-UK fight


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The slash on his chest goes onto his arm as well


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Mark burdis just asked the audience to applaud James Arthur :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxing Guru @ukboxingguru
i see everyones come dressed as a seat at tonights FW show.

:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Franco AFC said:


> Mark burdis just asked the audience to applaud James Arthur :rofl


:rofl tragic.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Lets get an Eddie Hearn - Wazzla Junior charity boxing match. Make it tag team even, Ed can have Kugie(or maybe Frank Smith Junior) and Wazzla Junior can have his brother from another mother with him.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

You've got to wonder why they're advertising bird's hair spray on Boxnation.

Bring back kick dummy.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Boxing Guru @ukboxingguru
> i see everyones come dressed as a seat at tonights FW show.
> 
> :lol:


They posted earlier saying there was a few seats available for walk up :yep


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This is Buglioni's 9th fight and he still hasn't fought a guy with a winning record, fucking disgraceful.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

these poles are crazy coming over here to loose like this. do you think they have game plans or what?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You've got to wonder why they're advertising bird's hair spray on Boxnation.
> 
> Bring back kick dummy.


Kick dummy didn't get paid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

brickfists said:


> this is buglioni's 9th fight and he still hasn't fought a guy with a winning record, fucking disgraceful.


*frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank frankie buglioni frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank frankie buglioni frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank frankie buglioni frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank super super frank frankie buglioni *


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Seriously Palmer, you come out with some amount of shite but that takes the biscuit mate


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Seriously Palmer, you come out with some amount of shite but that takes the biscuit mate


Lets hope nobody quotes him


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Obviously not quoting Rob but 'fans sing songs in support of fighter shocker' , that's a good thing, surely :rolleyes


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Buglioni fights a punching bag once more 
The two blokes doing the commentating are desparately trying to make this sound like a fight and not a public sparring session that is designed to make the house fighter look good . A very poor opponent I am turning over for a while


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> Buglioni fights a punching bag once more
> The two blokes doing the commentating are desparately trying to make this sound like a fight and not a public sparring session that is designed to make the house fighter look good . A very poor opponent I am turning over for a while


Arent most prospects fighting guys like that?


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What does he learn from this fight? His 9th, yes 9th fight is against a guy who is 10 - 25.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Palmer monging it up as per usual. 

Dunno if I'll stay in to watch the boxing. Such a good night for drinking! I backed a draw on the Chisora/Scott fight. Thought 26/1 were tasty odds. Enjoy the night lads.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Franco AFC said:


> What does he learn from this fight? His 9th, yes 9th fight is against a guy who is 10 - 25.


I can predict Francis' Warren interview:

"Frankie stepped up"
"Fan favourite"
"Top-class power"
"Frustrating opponent"
"Move him forward"
"Step him up"
"Tougher opposition"
"Title with 12 months"
"Get him rounds"
"Sue keyboard warriors"


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> Buglioni fights a punching bag once more
> The two blokes doing the commentating are desparately trying to make this sound like a fight and not a public sparring session that is designed to make the house fighter look good . A very poor opponent I am turning over for a while


hes fought eubanks and grooves etc its a way to measure how far along hes coming... if he gets him out of there, they can say he done something grooves couldnt etc


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

this is like watching paint dry


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I hate fights like this totally pointless this guy isn't even coming to win. It is just a waste of a fight, our prospects never get the right tests early in their career


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Boring card.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> *frankie knock him out frankie frankie knock him out *


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont see whats so bad about that fight for a prospect. As if it doesnt happen many times.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

NoMas said:


> hes fought eubanks and grooves etc its a way to measure how far along hes coming... if he gets him out of there, they can say he done something grooves couldnt etc


I think Groves and Eubank fought him on their debut.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

DeNiro standing either too close or right in front of him, needs to stay back use his jab to set something up, looks like he doesnt know what to do when standing right in front of him and come in with angles...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Those Dean Powell chest slaps are vicious.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Arent most prospects fighting guys like that?


Does that mean its the right thing to do cards with prospects fighting overmatched opponents does not make for an exciting nights viewing . At some point warren has to step up his boys opposition or is he thinking buglioni is his new George Collins


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

NoMas said:


> *hes fought eubanks and grooves *etc its a way to measure how far along hes coming... if he gets him out of there, they can say he done something grooves couldnt etc


He fought Eubank jr and Groves on their pro debut's..... this is Buglioni's 9th fight :lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Franks been sparring with cleverly , the fucker is boxing like him now as well


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

This isn't a good "result" for FB. He's got to improve massively before he leaves the prospect status.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> Does that mean its the right thing to do cards with prospects fighting overmatched opponents does not make for an exciting nights viewing . At some point warren has to step up his boys opposition or is he thinking buglioni is his new George Collins


Look at this round. Again this isnt a bad fight for a prospect. Pretty normal Standard.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Buglioni's looking a bit one paced and unimaginative. Sloppy too...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

GazOC said:


> This isn't a good "result" for FB. He's got to improve massively before he leaves the prospect status.


Yeah and People say he has to fight better guys. Well he doesnt look like he is ready for it. He makes many mistakes.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> Does that mean its the right thing to do cards with prospects fighting overmatched opponents does not make for an exciting nights viewing . At some point warren has to step up his boys opposition or is he thinking buglioni is his new George Collins


If he is then we have another 20+ fights like this to look forward to before Frank steps up and gets KO'd.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I think Groves and Eubank fought him on their debut.


yeah true, but to be fair frank isnt as good a prospect as grooves, he needs to be bought along slow, hes got alot to learn, his defense isnt great...

hes taken some punches that really could of done damage if he was a real puncher...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank is one of those lads who looks mustard on a punchbag. Mustard on the pads and looks good against journeymen who haven't got much about them. Not a thinking fighter.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

..but Eubank used this guy for target practice on his debut. Punchbag stuff practically.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Gero said:


> He fought Eubank jr and Groves on their pro debut's..... this is Buglioni's 9th fight :lol:


but he hasnt got dude out of there though has he? so its not like it was a poor match up, he hasnt blown his opponent out in a couple rounds, hes even taken a few stupid shots and its gonna go the distance by the looks of it...


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

He's winning with ease but not showing anything special, can't figure out how to open the guy up.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hes getting caught regularly here too. 
Be funny if this lithuanian sparked him..


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Buglioni going life-and-death with a Lithuanian cab driver...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

People need to get real. Frank isnt ready for better fighters. This is a good learning fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

NoMas said:


> yeah true, but to be fair frank isnt as good a prospect as grooves, he needs to be bought along slow, hes got alot to learn, his defense isnt great...
> 
> hes taken some punches that really could of done damage if he was a real puncher...


I agree with you now.
He is not ready to step up yet. Has a lot of work to do.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> Buglioni going life-and-death with a Lithuanian cab driver...


Behave. It's hardly life and death.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Atmosphere is dead, it's like a German fight.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

10/10 for Barry Jones trying to find positives in this fight!:lol:


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Opponent may not be great but it's proved to be a good matchup by the fact Buglioni has struggled. Whether that's down to the opponent or to FB himself is the question. I think down to him, he ain't ready for much of a step up really.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Behave. It's hardly life and death.


Just trying to create a bit of interest in the fight, it's a snore-fest...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> Atmosphere is dead, it's *like a German fight.*


in china.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I've stuck Paxman vs Galloway on youtube :lol:. Better then this..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> ..but Eubank used this guy for target practice on his debut. Punchbag stuff practically.


frank isnt a tricky fighter using obscure angles like eubanks, which gets these journeyman fighters out of there, when franks come in side ways and not straight h had success... hes a real british type fighter, up right jab, jab, straight etc if frank had somemore angles he would of tee'd of on him alot more, he looks 1 dimensional, at times looks good, but he needs to add alot more to his locker of hes wants to go places...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

#stoneagepromoting


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

GazOC said:


> If he is then we have another 20+ fights like this to look forward to before Frank steps up and gets KO'd.


Could be , I hope not I'd like FB to be successful but he does look pretty bad tonight . After all he is fighting a smaller man who got stopped by Eubank jr on jr's pro debut at middleweight . He has made some mistakes defensively and this could be because he feels he easily has the beating if this bloke and is not worried about his own defence so becomes very sloppy . Also he has appeared surprisingly tired at times during the fight this could be because he knows he is expected to win by ko and as this has not happened has become tense and so has tired quicker than he should of. What cheeses me off is the comments from those working on the telly trying to convince us this has been a good learning fight for FB .


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Not the greatest spectacle but a good learning fight for Super Frank, nice to see him trying a few new things.

He still looks like a boiled-down light heavyweight to me, I wonder if he'd have better stamina up at 175.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chisora or BJS fights better be decent after this shite.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Eubank jr vs psonko stoppage was poor. Should never of been stopped.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> frank isnt a tricky fighter using obscure angles like eubanks, which gets these journeyman fighters out of there, when franks come in side ways and not straight h had success... hes a real british type fighter, up right jab, jab, straight etc if frank had somemore angles he would of tee'd of on him alot more, he looks 1 dimensional, at times looks good, but he needs to add alot more to his locker of hes wants to go places...


There were defensive problems tonight that take YEARS to sort out. He's got a lot to work on and thats being charitable.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

very poor card so far, hopefully the last 2 fights will be decent.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Franco AFC said:


> Eubank stoppage was poor.


Thats true.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Buglioni is nothing special at all, I think he'll be British Champion but that's about it.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Bill said:


> Buglioni is nothing special at all, I think he'll be British Champion but that's about it.


"But that's about it"

Not very charitable Bill, winning that belt is a very good achievement


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

why show BJS fight after chisora.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> There were defensive problems tonight that take YEARS to sort out. He's got a lot to work on and thats being charitable.


agreed, very sloppy defense, like i said he the guy could bang then frank would of been in trouble... though i dont think it will take him years to sort them out, far its alot of work though, but yeah i just hope he can improve and move on...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> There were defensive problems tonight that take YEARS to sort out. He's got a lot to work on and thats being charitable.


You mean he can't _just_ tighten up his defence? :huh


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Warren , step up , tittle fight amazing


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How many fans do you guys reckon are there? Frank said he was expecting 10,000.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

fucking cmon dereck I love you and want you to win tonight, you can do it son.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> "But that's about it"
> 
> Not very charitable Bill, winning that belt is a very good achievement


Oh don't get me wrong that is a really good achievement and nothing to be sniffed at but at world or possibly Euro level he will find himself coming up short.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

del looks so much bigger than malik in this interview.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How many fans do you guys reckon are there? Frank said he was expecting 10,000.


I dont think it is any near 10.000


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How many fans do you guys reckon are there? Frank said he was expecting 10,000.


hah! good old frank.

Just like Bunce saying FB sold 800 tickets...pretty sure it wasn't that high


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Chisora is so unstable its unreal.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Franco AFC said:


> Eubank jr vs psonko stoppage was poor. Should never of been stopped.


i cant remember it tbh, i did watch it, but the fact eubanks not exactly a hard puncher and it was a debut makes sense...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chisora is much bigger than Scott... I think he will win. If Scott hasnt improved from his Glazkov fight Chisora can win it even clear in my opinion. It isnt hard to get Close Scott. Just hard to hit him clean. But with a high work rate and speed Chisora can even stop Scott.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ari Gold is mates with Del Boy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Ari Gold in the house


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Who the fuck is this professor green wannabe cunt


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Surreal.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

omg its ari gold

my namesake:ibutt


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate the way "learning fight" is used whenever a prospect looks shite against someone he should have battered. Anyone who is going places doesn't have "learning fights" against abysmal opposition.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha look at this cunt lads I want him to die die die didie dide wriuhjgkwRAFC


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl The yank will be pissed when round 10 finishes and he thinks there's two more rounds for Del Boy.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You mean he can't _just_ tighten up his defence? :huh


Thats what some people say about prospects defences but I've never, ever seen it happen. If a boxer has fundamental defensive flaws in his game in his mid 20s then he's in serious trouble.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good tune


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jack said:


> I hate the way "learning fight" is used whenever a prospect looks shite against someone he should have battered. Anyone who is going places doesn't have "learning fights" against abysmal opposition.


Tiresome isn't it man.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Event winning tune right there.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

eh? BJS looks different...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Attendence looks poor,but to be fair no worse then Barker fight at the Arena.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Thats what some people say about prospects defences but I've never, ever seen it happen. If a boxer has fundamental defensive flaws in his game in his mid 20s then he's in serious trouble.


You can improve. People do even start boxing in theire mid 20s and become good fighters. But it is hard work. And a question of concentration.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Scott destroying him in the event stakes already. Coldplay?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Delboy 

Wtf? No only fools & horses :-( Coldplay


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Coming into Coldplay... I'M FUCKING PUMPED!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Fucking Coldplay.

Get the Only Fools back on, Del Boy.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Entrance music massively influences my opinions of fighters. Dereck is an absolute fucking disgrace.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Any US boxing tonight?


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Shocking music Del Boy.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Warren cards are arseways, why is Chisora/Scott on before BJS/Spike ?


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

LOL at Don Charles holding the middle roes open and then Chisora squeezing through the top one.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

What's the point of putting up a fake champ belt if it's only a 10 round fight?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Fucking Coldplay.
> 
> Get the Only Fools back on, Del Boy.


:rofl Fucking Coldplay, only Chisora mate.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Del boy has used Coldplay in past. Loves them off :lol:.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I never thought i’d see a boxer walk out to a shite Coldplay song. War Chisora!


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Hate it when the crowd boo the fighters.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> What's the point of putting up a fake champ belt if it's only a 10 round fight?


None whatsover


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

No national athems, please...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

C'mon Malik!!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Warren cards are arseways, why is Chisora/Scott on before BJS/Spike ?


Because Del Boy sells no tickets.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What are the odds on a DQ?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> LOL at Don Charles holding the middle roes open and then Chisora squeezing through the top one.


:rofl


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

hope del lets them go when hes in close, not be punch shy...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is only a 10 rounder? Fucking hell.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Chisora is a lot slower than I realised.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

round 1 del boy...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scott holding loads. Fight, puto!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Close round. I still think that Chisora stops Scott.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chisoras round. Ref needs to sort out Scotts holding


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

"BoxNation ‏@boxnationtv 3m
So here goes 10 rounds between Chisora and Scott, for the vacant WBO International Heavyweight Championship"

Shouldn't it be 12?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

10-9 Scott


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good round. 

Tough to score but lean towards Scott's early work.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It still amazes me how poor Chisoras punching technique is.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Scott 10-9


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

faz said:


> "BoxNation ‏@boxnationtv 3m
> So here goes 10 rounds between Chisora and Scott, for the vacant WBO International Heavyweight Championship"
> 
> Shouldn't it be 12?


Same shit that Haye and Chisora fought for, which the British board supposedly don't sanction.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking stop letting him hold.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

del is missing too much, needs to aim for the chest...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott Holding like Wladimir.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

thats maliks round...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

2-0 Chisora. Scott's work is shit, he's not even landing.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

19-19

Scott is figuring him out.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

20-18 Scott


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

20-18 Scott


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Scott Holding like Wladimir.


Not quite that bad


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

19-19


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Seriously?

Chisora landed fuck all clean punches compared to Scott in round 2.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good advice from the corner.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

first two rounds are Close. I have it 1:1


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Scott boxing really well. He's leading off and fighting centre ring more. Good game plan. 

Chisora struggles to punch on move and throws 3's and 4's when his man stands still. Chisora has to do more but never felt he's a quality pressure fighter.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man this ref needs a slap. They're heavyweights, they're not working themselves out of that. Do it for them, you lazy shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why isnt the home ref warning Scott for holding?


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

30-27 Scott


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

again a round where almost nothing happened.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

2-1 in rounds to Scott. 

Clear cut Scott round.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

2-1 Scott


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

29/28 Chisora


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-1 Scott


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

2-1 Scott. 

Scott gave that one away. Think he's already starting to tire. His legs aren't great he's got footwork but don't think he conditions his legs as he should and may become a stationary target later on here..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Why isnt the home ref warning Scott for holding?


guess the holding will favour chisora in the long run, ware malik out... but its getting silly now, need to sort it out... i got it 2-1 malik...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is turning into a shite card.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Scott, I guess. Didn't pay much attention to the 1st. Neither look that impresive.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

them forearms to the face and neck are naughty...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

2-2...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

clear round for Chisora.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone cut off Scott's arms so he can't hold.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

2-2 even


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

39-37 Scott


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

2-2


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Scott is fighting to close to the ropes and Chisora is hitting the body well. Think Scott needs to keep the centre ring and just nullify Chisora's pressure here. 

2-2.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

2-2 good fight. There'll be a few twists and turns in this yet! My bet is looking good!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

39-37 Chisora. All Scott is doing is hitting gloves and holding while Chizzy is landing to the body.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DAMN THAT HOLDING. By Scott


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

If Scott could punch he would be a very good fighter.

The skills are there.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Scott


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Clear Scott round there.

49-46 Scott


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

3-2 Scott


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

48-47 Chisora


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

3-2 Scott, fight warming up abit now


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

3-2 SCOTT


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Chisora fights better at close-mid range. When he's on Scott's chest, he just wrestles him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Another close round. Normally you cant win against the home fighter like that. Cant expect to get close rounds by running and holding.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Scott. 

Scott has done what i felt he didn't do enough of. Lead off!. Good lad Scott. This is a very interesting fight. 

Chisora is squaring up, not working enough with angles. Scott better leading off away from ropes. Why does Chisora wear them winning gloves is beyond me. Not punchers gloves. Least with Grants you can get more snap with them..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

OH COME ON MAN, take a point from this fucker.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ref. Please warn Scott for holding. Please.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

HA HA! That's what you get.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Wtf? 

:lol:


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

AWFUL reffing


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol. stuipid ass american. taking too Long for the Count.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha he was fine, what an idiot, easily looked like he could've got up earlier!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

wow del nearly punched from up in the ceiling to the floor lol


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Uhhhh....?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

British stoppage. Scott's corner going mental


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

:lol: wtf ? Did he not get up at 8 ?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl at the yank trainer.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

did he count to ten?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ref just got roasted by russ the rival owner


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

malik pussy'd out... cant blame the ref, he counted to 10!!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Disgraceful fucking stoppage.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> AWFUL reffing


no. You just dont know the rules. Scott stood up at 9. Too late.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Malik mistimed the count :lol:


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Replay shows the ref didn't count to ten :rofl


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

wow, 9.5 seconds tbh... you need to get up at 8 though...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Bullshit stoppage


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ye absolute cunts. I had Scott and a draw backed. What an stupid cunt. After 9 is 10 you fucking cretin. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott stood up at 9. Just too late.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

You can't stop the fight on fucking 9.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont tell me Chisora chinned him, just as I predicted. A bit earlier than I thought though....


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

AWFUL, he's got up way before 10. Is that ref honestly going to stand in front of us and tell us he'd do the same if that was Chisora down? No fucking way


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> HA HA! That's what you get.


My thoughts exactly. The holding was really getting on my tits


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

What a weird ending. Scott seemed to get up at 8/9.


----------



## The Great Muta (Jun 4, 2013)

He said 9 then the guy stands, surely he has to actually say 10 for it to be a 10 count? the fuck happened there?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

He got up at 9.something
Dumb fuck


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

WTF was the ref doing? He was up at 9-and-a-bit. Chisora was turning that fight round. Scott was gassing. Rematch is due.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Disgraceful fucking stoppage.


Not really. He counted from 9 to 10 a bit fast but Scott just failed there. If he was able to fight on he should have stood up after 8. Plain and simple.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

1..2..3..4..5..6..7..8..9NO10OVERSOZ


Uhhh......:|


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

The gallant Malik Scott, :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hang on, he got up at 9. ffs.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he stopped the fight on 9


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Bullshit stoppage


No. You are normally counted out if you stand up at 9. Too late.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Scott stood up at 9. Just too late.


Since when is 9 too late? They have until 10, for fucks sake and even then, boxers are usually allowed another few seconds. It was a pathetic, disgusting stoppage.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

So you have to get up before 9?

Why not just wave it off at 9 then, don't bother counting after that.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Ref is a prat.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Why didn't Scott get up at 8? Just as the fight was getting interesting. Though I think the ref could have allowed Scott to continue, he was up before 10


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bizarre but Scott had that look like ''oh well i tried but was tired anyways'' look. Russ looked more angry :rofl.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

If you're hurt and need to take as long as you can, then you need to be getting up at 8. He left it until 9 and wasn't fully upright by 10. He should have got up earlier.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Why did Scott take so long as well? Weird. I think Scott has a glass brain.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> WTF was the ref doing? He was up at 9-and-a-bit. Chisora was turning that fight round. Scott was gassing. Rematch is due.


I feel I've won an event win over you!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> You can't stop the fight on fucking 9.


I don't know if its still the rule but it used to be called "stopped in the act of rising" if a boxer was still getting up when the ref hit 10. It wasn't enough to have the knees off the ground at 10.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

If you wait until 9 to get up you risk being stopped, it half sounds like he did not want anymore.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Scott stood up when the ref counted 9, therefore he was up before 10 wtf man ?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

The count started way too early he was on about 4 when Scott took a knee, and he was up at 9? No need for him to stop it bullshit


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Great Muta said:


> He said 9 then the guy stands, surely he has to actually say 10 for it to be a 10 count? the fuck happened there?


If you stand up at 9. You are up at 10. Too late. And stuipid as hell to wait so long.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Shut up Bunce, you tit.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Great job ref. 17/2 Dell boy KO 6-10:happy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Scott stood up when the ref counted 9, therefore he was up before 10 wtf man ?


He was up at 10 man. You dont stand up at 9! If you stand up at 9 you are Standing at 10!!! TOO LATE!


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> I feel I've won an event win over you!


Did you back Scott? I only remember ACS being on my case about it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Aw, Scott's quite a nice guy. I feel all bad for him now. :lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Scott classy in the interview


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Malik is a cool guy regardless. Very difficult to dislike him.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Scott is acting like he doesn't even give a fuck. He's not right. No wonder why his career hasn't worked out.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Shut up Bunce, you tit.


Uh huh.:deal


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> Did you back Scott? II only remember ACS being on my case about it.


Thought he'd win on points but I put a cheeky bet on a draw too.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> So you have to get up before 9?
> 
> Why not just wave it off at 9 then, don't bother counting after that.


 If you stand up at 9!! When are you Standing? At 10! Too late. Scoot just stood up too late. Very simple.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Bunce coming across as a dumbass, because there was no audio it seemed slower.

Scott taking it well. He's a good loser. That's why he'll never make it to the top and why he hasn't stepped up


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Shut up Bunce, you tit.


Bunce hasn't spoken yet, tit.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> If you stand up at 9!! When are you Standing? At 10! Too late. Scoot just stood up too late. Very simple.


Standing up at 9 is not too late. A fighter has until 10 not 9. If he was up before 10, which he was, he should have been allowed to continue, which he wasn't.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury burst Scott eardrum in sparring a while back. Glass ears the lad..


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

The only way fighters ever get away with leaving the count until 9, is if they spring up fully in a split second. Scott didn't move quickly enough...


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Thought he'd win on points but I put a cheeky bet on a draw too.


I honestly think Chisora would have won. I'm gutted the ref stopped it. Scott just admitted he was discombobulated by that glancing blow. He was gassing as well and had only ever gone ten rounds about once.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> no. You just dont know the rules. Scott stood up at 9. Too late.


If he stands up at 10, 11, 12 its too late, he timed the count to get up at 9 to give himself maximum time to recover but probably wasn't counting on the ref being so eager to wave it off. I guess you cant give a British official that opportunity to take the victory away from the away fighter. Scott was a little bit naive in that sense but i honestly dont think the fight should be waved off if the fighter gets up at the count of 9 and is clearly fresh enough to continue. Anyway pleased for Chisora hope he can continue to push forward. Scott was classy as ever in the interview but perhaps he wouldnt have been in this situation if had a little bit more fire, if i were in his shoes i would be fuming.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

he was gassed and wobbled hence fucking got up at the wrong time


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Bunce coming across as a dumbass, because there was no audio it seemed slower.
> 
> Scott taking it well. He's a good loser. That's why he'll never make it to the top and why he hasn't stepped up


Bunce has not spoken


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> The only way fighters ever get away with leaving the count until 9, is if they spring up fully in a split second. Scott didn't move quickly enough...


This.
Seriously: Scott probably managed to beat the count for what? 0,5 seconds? If Scott was fine he should have got up earlier. He dindt and has himself to blame.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Bunce hasn't spoken yet, tit.


Guess you weren't listening when he was arguing about the real time stuff then, tit.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

frampton looks like a school boy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Standing up at 9 is not too late. A fighter has until 10 not 9. If he was up before 10, which he was, he should have been allowed to continue, which he wasn't.


LOL! Again Scott wasnt up before 10. He still was on the ground at 9. Then he stood up. He barley was on his feets after 10 seconds. Look at the count. You say he was up BEFORE 10. He wasnt.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Bunce has not spoken


You not watching Boxnation bub? He had a good rant there


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> I honestly think Chisora would have won. I'm gutted the ref stopped it. Scott just admitted he was discombobulated by that glancing blow. He was gassing as well and had only ever gone ten rounds about once.


All of that may be very well true.

Still though, ImElvis666 EVT Warped. bamabama


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> frampton looks like a school boy


Looks like Stephen Gatley :deal.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

chisora was getting to him anyway, you cant box like malik for 10-12 rounds


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Berliner said:


> LOL! Again Scott wasnt up before 10. He still was on the ground at 9. Then he stood up. He barley was on his feets after 10 seconds. Look at the count. You say he was up BEFORE 10. He wasnt.


er... he was. 10 was never reached, the ref waved it off before he said 10, and malik was up. in fact watch it, as he says 9, scott is starting up, off the grounf


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> The only way fighters ever get away with leaving the count until 9, is if they spring up fully in a split second. Scott didn't move quickly enough...


Yeah. Standing up alone takes 1 second. Just stuipid as hell to stand up at 9. And too late. I cant see teh big deal here.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> All of that may be very well true.
> 
> Still though, ImElvis666 EVT Warped. bamabama


The history books will reflect that I TKO6'd your ass.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I don't know if its still the rule but it used to be called "stopped in the act of rising" if a boxer was still getting up when the ref hit 10. It wasn't enough to have the knees off the ground at 10.


Correct
I was explaining the same thing to my ten year old son


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> er... he was. 10 was never reached, the ref waved it off before he said 10, and malik was up. in fact watch it, as he says 9, scott is starting up, off the grounf


Again. the ref counted to 9. Scott still on the ground. THEN he stood up. So when is he up? At 9,5? 10? Man there is no deal here. Just too late.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> The history books will reflect that I TKO6'd your ass.


But will Chisora's mother tell him to retire than rematch Scott? That's the real question!


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Standing up at 9 is not too late. A fighter has until 10 not 9. If he was up before 10, which he was, he should have been allowed to continue, which he wasn't.


Agreed, it was bullshit.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Again. the ref counted to 9. Scott still on the ground. THEN he stood up. So when is he up? At 9,5? 10? Man there is no deal here. Just too late.


Thanks for clearing it up, Mr. John-Lewis.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Bunce hasn't spoken yet, tit.


He kinda has, in very silly fashion, brother mayne.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

They're all wearing Setanta headsets. :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Standing up at 9 is not too late. A fighter has until 10 not 9. If he was up before 10, which he was, he should have been allowed to continue, which he wasn't.


It is (or at least it used to be). If you are still rising at 10, as opposed to stood up, then you are "counted out in the act of rising". Malik fucked up TBH.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Scott would have been up by 10 but the ref stopped the fight before 10. He should have seen that he wasn't badly hurt and given the full count. Scott also should have got up earlier.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Coming into Fuse. :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Scott shouldn't have really waited until 9 to get up but the ref shouldn't have stopped it at 9 either


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

spike is gonna be a tough fight

ideally saunders blasts him out quick to make sure the ryder fight happens

paddy come to fight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

People dont watch enough boxing if they wonder that a fighter gets counted out if he stands up at 9.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Spike O'Sullivan looks like someone out of Shameless..


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Scott would have been up by 10 but the ref stopped the fight before 10. He should have seen that he wasn't badly hurt and given the full count. Scott also should have got up earlier.


Very well summer up, Bajingo.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Scott shouldn't have really waited until 9 to get up but the ref shouldn't have stopped it at 9 either


I think the rules should have allowed him to fight on and in an ideal world he should have but he was fighting away from home he should have had a bit of cop on and not given any reason for them to give him a loss. A true champion wouldn't let that shit happen.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That is a disgraceful haircut


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I think we all knew it was over when the count got to nine an Scott hadn't budged. I don't know how many times he's ever been on the deck, but he can't have thought he'd be ok leaving it that long. He was either genuinely too hurt, or just didn't want to know any more. That getting up at 9 and then complaining at the stoppage is typical of a self retirement. Plus he was looking at his corner, so what kind of advice were they giving him?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

It's a shame that the ref's error will mar how most people look back on the contest. I thought Del was well on his way to a convincing victory.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Scott shouldn't have really waited until 9 to get up but the ref shouldn't have stopped it at 9 either


Well you said it. Scott stood up at 9!!! So when is he up? At 9.5? Or 10 seconds? How Long to you Need to stand up? A second? It is just too late. If you are not Standing by 9 it is normally too late because it is very hard to get up in one second. And even then you have to give a signal that you can go on! Scott only has to blame himself.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

It sounded like the ring announcer called that bogus WBO belt the "interschool" title before Scott and Chisora made their ring entrances. Forgot to rewind, sadly.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

*From the BBBofC rules.*

3.32.1	In this Regulation 3.32, "down" shall mean one or more of the following:-

d) when a Boxer is in the act of rising

Scott was in the act of rising at '10'.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Spike O'Sullivan looks like someone out of Shameless..


The tourettes guy that throws involuntary jabs in such an unorthodox and unpredictable style that Saunders can't handle him! :bbb


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

He was standing at 9


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Billy Joe often starts well then peters out in middle rounds. I haven't been impressed like others have with him. Can look good but think he can be beaten and fancy Ryder in September to really trouble him.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Guess you weren't listening when he was arguing about the real time stuff then, tit.


!!!!!

realised I was 10 minutes behind, forgot I paused it an hr ago.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> The tourettes guy that throws involuntary jabs in such an unorthodox and unpredictable style that Saunders can't handle him! :bbb


:lol:


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No. You are normally counted out if you stand up at 9. Too late.


Its blatantly not too late Berliner. If Scott had been sprawling around on the floor or using the ropes to support himself i would fully justify the referee calling the fight off. The controversy comes when Scott has just been looking the referee in the face from the count of 6 which is more than enough time to ascertain that Scott has a clear head, is not on the verge of falling over or in no condition to continue. What is even worse is having clearly having enough time to decide if Scott is in condition to continue the referee stops it at 9 1/2 whilst not even giving himself time to further check that Scott wasnt going to fall back down. The problem with British officials is that you always have the home fighter and away fighter, the champion and the challenger, the favourite and the underdog, no matter which way you cut it they fail to call fights without bias. Scott was in every position to continue and had he been the british fighter he would have been allowed to do so, British officiating is truly bleak and severely lacking in direction, sickening stuff.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

GazOC said:


> *From the BBBofC rules.*
> 
> 3.32.1 In this Regulation 3.32, "down" shall mean one or more of the following:-
> 
> ...


Nothing more to say. Scott only can blame himself for Standing up too late. It is just too late to stand up at 9. Because then you are up at 10. Not before then. And even then you have to give a Signal that you can go on.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I'm not too big on Saunders myself either, think he'll get past O'Sullivan and Ryder myself though


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> People dont watch enough boxing if they wonder that a fighter gets counted out if he stands up at 9.


:deal


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope Chisora does give him a rematch, I think that getting up at 9 shows Scott to be glass-hearted, and Dereck will beat him next time without controversy.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

This was a sickening end to a fight. I really don't feel like watching the rest of the card after that.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BJS is his own worst enemy. Chin high in the air. Sullivan utilizing the grant gloves well by opening gloves up like Michael Watson used to.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

GazOC said:


> *From the BBBofC rules.*
> 
> 3.32.1 In this Regulation 3.32, "down" shall mean one or more of the following:-
> 
> ...


good find.

http://www.bbbofc.com/files/documents/2010/04/rules_of_boxing_doc_10372.doc


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

"Dave Coldwell ‏@davidcoldwell 5m
So, u lose your long unbeaten record by way of a 'bad ref'.. yet react like someone just gave u 5p.
Yeah, he really wanted to he in there!"

Coldwell's thoughts match my own on the matter... he wanted out.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Billy Joe often starts well then peters out in middle rounds. I haven't been impressed like others have with him. Can look good but think he can be beaten and fancy Ryder in September to really trouble him.


I agree, I think he looks weak in the latter part of fights. If a strong opponent can stay in the fight and apply good pressure from the 9th onwards, they have a good chance of breaking Saunders down. His stamina is a significant weakness.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah it was really warming up too, Derek was coming on and I agree that Scott lacks the real mentality to hang in there with someone as relentless as him. Questions regarding his chin too, he reacted a few times when Derek hit him clean


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

What is Spike's head? Dear gawd.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> *From the BBBofC rules.*
> 
> 3.32.1	In this Regulation 3.32, "down" shall mean one or more of the following:-
> 
> ...


the fact scott was happy and courteous about it and not kicking up a fuss shows he knew he was counted out or didnt wanna carry on... either that or the fight was fixed lol

o'sullivan is there just to be hit, pointless...


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Billy Joe's made his shorts from his cousins spare driveway repairing hi-vis


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I agree, I think he looks weak in the latter part of fights. If a strong opponent can stay in the fight and apply good pressure from the 9th onwards, they have a good chance of breaking Saunders down. His stamina is a significant weakness.


Agree totally Jack. That's why Ryder aka The Gorilla has a massive chance to do him over. McCracken calls Ryder that because he's so strong and i think the boy could expose Saunders defensive issues.

Sullivan i think looking to open up in second half of the fight.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

No offence to Saunders, he's still a young lad, but Lee, Murray, Barker and Macklin are all better imo.


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

I might actually venture over to BN24 tomorrow just to read Scott Gifoid's article about the Chisora fight.... its bound to be hilarious.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Like to see Spike throw the right and come back with the left hook.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> No offence to Saunders, he's still a young lad, but Lee, Murray, Barker and Macklin are all better imo.


I think everyone would agree with you, but no shame in that, they've all been fighting and tested at world level, he hasn't, not even close


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Billy Joe's made his shorts from his cousins spare driveway repairing hi-vis


i thought rendal munroe was the boxing binman lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> No offence to Saunders, he's still a young lad, but Lee, Murray, Barker and Macklin are all better imo.


well hes much younger than them

great potential though, they werent as good as him at 23 thats for sure


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

NoMas said:


> i thought rendal munroe was the boxing binman lol


Traditional traveller clothing, the high-vis.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> I think everyone would agree with you, but no shame in that, they've all been fighting and tested at world level, he hasn't, not even close


I made two threads about British prospects and I was met with a lot of disagreement when I didn't consider Saunders a "highly touted prospect" 18 months ago on esb. Could still be proved wrong though.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Billy Joe often starts well then peters out in middle rounds. I haven't been impressed like others have with him. Can look good but think he can be beaten and fancy Ryder in September to really trouble him.


Yeah, he's got a high tempo style but at the same time seems to have stamina issues, I suspect it'll bite him soon. It nearly did against Blackwell.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Saunders fights like he's in survival mode. Inaccurate with some of the shots as well. Needs to fight off the back foot better.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> well hes much younger than them
> 
> great potential though, they werent as good as him at 23 thats for sure


Lee was a mile better but has regressed imo.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Billy Joe pushing and leaning.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

bjs looks likes hes knackered!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

is saunders starting to gas already


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

good fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Yeah, he's got a high tempo style but at the same time seems to have stamina issues, I suspect it'll bite him soon. It nearly did against Blackwell.


Yeah he lets load of punches go and then tires. I don't think he has the boxing brain just think he's a talented boxer with the attributes bar stamina.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Saunders stamina will be his undoing

Also Audley just called out dell boy on twitter


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Scott would have been up by 10 but the ref stopped the fight before 10. He should have seen that he wasn't badly hurt and given the full count. Scott also should have got up earlier.


Exactly.

When a fighter is genuinely hurt, referees give them, what, 12 seconds? Because after the count, they will always look into their eyes, checks they're ok, wipe their gloves etc., and then allow them to carry on. When a fighter is hurt, referees don't pedantically stick to the 10 so why would they when a fighter clearly isn't hurt?

Scott was trying to play it too cool and he deserves criticism for that. He shouldn't have been stopped though.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

BJS doesn't have the power to keep O'Sullivan off him and is tiring already...could see a stoppage from O'Sullivan if he can keep pressuring


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> I made two threads about British prospects and I was met with a lot of disagreement when I didn't consider Saunders a "highly touted prospect" 18 months ago on esb. Could still be proved wrong though.


He is highly-touted, there is no doubt about it, that is fact: many have touted him, FW, lots of fans etc. So he IS highly touted. "Touted" = "hyped"

Whether you rate him or not is a different matter. I've yet to be convinced but I think he's decent


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Billy Joe is leaning and pushing instead of pivoting at times and also leaning head down and looking a tad tired. Sullivan has to try up it from 6 onwards. Not taking a lot of punishment is he?. Just not opening up....


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> He is highly-touted, there is no doubt about it, that is fact: many have touted him, FW, lots of fans etc. So he IS highly touted. "Touted" = "hyped"
> 
> Whether you rate him or not is a different matter. I've yet to be convinced but I think he's decent


True, but you know what I mean. Many rated him.

He's at least decent but he's a lot of flaws. I like him though.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah he lets load of punches go and then tires. I don't think he has the boxing brain just think he's a talented boxer with the attributes bar stamina.


It's prob why the 2 min rounds in the amateurs suited him,he could just go all out and use his speed from the start. He really struggles to pace himself over 12.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

O' Sullivan doesn't throw until he comes right in, BJS too elusive until up close


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> It's prob why the 2 min rounds in the amateurs suited him,he could just go all out and use his speed from the start. He really struggles to pace himself over 12.


Defo mate he fights like the 5th is the last. Pushing and throwing arm shots.

I dunno if he's hit a ceiling in his development. Just don't think he's improved that much from last year..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Lee was a mile better but has regressed imo.


BJS would beat Andy Lee easily imo. And im not that big a fan of BJS


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Whistling douche bags.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Terrible corner work! "Are you a punch bag?"

Good analysis of what's going wrong and how his fighter can rectify the problem.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Can someone translate into English what that trainer said


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> BJS would beat Andy Lee easily imo. And im not that big a fan of BJS


Only if he can keep his work rate up, Lee can bang and remeber how McEwen couldn't keep him off


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Terrible corner work!* "Are you a punch bag?"*
> 
> Good analysis of what's going wrong and how his fighter can rectify the problem.


He did nod when he said that :rofl.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

*2*



BoltonTerrier said:


> BJS would beat Andy Lee easily imo. And im not that big a fan of BJS


23 year old Lee was a mile more polished than this Saunders.

Lee would still beat him imo, and he's worse now.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Terrible corner work! "Are you a punch bag?"
> 
> Good analysis of what's going wrong and how his fighter can rectify the problem.


I thought the corner said the right thing. He doesn't need to know what to do, he needs to just do it. That sort of cornerwork should inspire some more aggression and appetite for a fight, which is what O'Sullivan needs. It's not like he can outbox BJS.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see if Saunders can keep all this moving up for the full 12


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

i think spikes got a good corner, he gets into good positions just doesnt let his hands go...


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jack said:


> I thought the corner said the right thing. He doesn't need to know what to do, he needs to just do it. That sort of cornerwork should inspire some more aggression and appetite for a fight, which is what O'Sullivan needs. It's not like he can outbox BJS.


I've never worked a corner but I think you could motivate a fighter in a more effective way. He can still faint, land a punch, lean on him, make it dirty and get him tired. There's more than will to win a fight, even if you're inferior.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Shit fight man


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxnation should go to Jim and let him close the show. ''Well that's it for tonight. Scott will be visiting big ben to work on how to count and BJS on route to a points win over Spike O'Sullivan who's promoted Kick Dummy Boxnations favorite dummy. Sorry Steve..''.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Shit fight man


 shit card


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Boxnation should go to Jim and let him close the show. ''Well that's it for tonight. Scott will be visiting big ben to work on how to count and BJS on route to a points win over Spike O'Sullivan who's promoted Kick Dummy Boxnations favorite dummy. Sorry Steve..''.


:lol:

I'd pay the subscription for that alone!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> shit card


yep, glad I don't pay for this shit.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

In other news, I have a job interview for Sainsburys on Monday.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> In other news, I have a job interview for Sainsburys on Monday.


What section did you apply for?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> In other news, I have a job interview for Sainsburys on Monday.


Probably won't get it man. Take some heroin instead.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> 23 year old Lee was a mile more polished than this Saunders.
> 
> Lee would still beat him imo, and he's worse now.


Maybe but hes looked abysmal in his last couple of fights. Saunders beats him by a large decision imo


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?12514-Can-Americans-count-to-10

wind up the yanks


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'd pay the subscription for that alone!


:good Agreed. Anything to mug Bunce off :happy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> What section did you apply for?


General Assistant. Only role I wanted tbh.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Probably won't get it man. Take some heroin instead.


:lol: Fuck off, man. I'll just tell the interviewer _"Most people don't know shit about stocking"_ and cha ching! Instant job. :good


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> General Assistant. Only role I wanted tbh.


Oh does it not specify which section of the store you'll be in? When I've looked on their website it seems to be for specific roles ie baker, confectioner, warehouse etc.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I don't know if its still the rule but it used to be called "stopped in the act of rising" if a boxer was still getting up when the ref hit 10. It wasn't enough to have the knees off the ground at 10.


You and me are probs old enough to remember the proper old Marquis of Queensbury rules...." If one man fails to come to the scratch in the 10 seconds allowed, it shall be in the power of the referee to give his award in favour of the other man."....Scott just wasn't up to scratch :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Oh does it not specify which section of the store you'll be in? When I've looked on their website it seems to be for specific roles ie baker, confectioner, warehouse etc.


No, mine just said General assistant. Guessing it's a bit of everything? Applying was a bitch, took me three hours.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Maybe but hes looked abysmal in his last couple of fights. Saunders beats him by a large decision imo


Maybe, struggling to beat Anto Fitz hurt me. He showed me my footwork when I was 15 but I still would take him, he's mixed it with good fighters. )'ve no doubt 23 y/o Lee would wipe the floor with him. Now, not so sure. Maybe it will happen in the future.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> No, mine just said General assistant. Guessing it's a bit of everything? Applying was a bitch, took me three hours.


Online?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> In other news, I have a job interview for Sainsburys on Monday.


Good luck, Laz. As strange as it is, I've always quite liked the idea of working in Sainsburys. Ambition.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: Fuck off, man. I'll just tell the interviewer _"Most people don't know shit about stocking"_ and cha ching! Instant job. :good


:ughh


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> No, mine just said General assistant. Guessing it's a bit of everything? Applying was a bitch, took me three hours.


How's the heroin working out for you?


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Saunders is class.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryder has a real shot against Saunders IMO


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> Online?


Yeah, this was like at 4am. Then some damn error comes up and it flopped my whole application, so I had to re-do. Luckily it included cookies so it remembered most of the stuff I put in.



Roe said:


> Good luck, Laz. As strange as it is, I've always quite liked the idea of working in Sainsburys. Ambition.


:lol: Thanks bro, out of uni for now so thought I'd give it a go. Funnily enough, Sainsburys was the last place I wanted to work, I just had no success finding one at other places.



Scotty said:


> :ughh


:yep



ImElvis666 said:


> How's the heroin working out for you?


See you when I get this job, homie!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Ryder has a real shot against Saunders IMO


I would have said the same before tonight but BJS looked great tonight. Admittedly against a very limited and poor opponent


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> See you when I get this job, homie!


Who needs a job when you've got heroin?

Choose somethin' else!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

How about instead of showboating you step up and stop the guy in front of you?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Barry Jones would know all about the KO's coming later on...


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Scotty said:


> How about instead of showboating you step up and stop the guy in front of you?


He won a shutout to be fair. Spike wasn't going anywhere and Saunders ain't Golovkin.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Spike chatting about a rematch, I hate delusional shit like that :rofl


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Pissed that Tom Baker and Bradley Skeete wernt on TV, would of been interesting to see how good Steve Collins JR is to...


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

And then Saunder raises the ante in the bullshit talk, with the old retirement shit, why do boxers chat so much jibberish?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh here we go..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BJS seems more flash than substance to me of late, I think he lacks real punching power and that'll really show at world level and make things a lot more difficult. His stamina over the championship distance is going to be an issue too when he steps up in quality. I haven't seen a lot of Ryder at all but I'm aware he's strong and a decent boxer, if he can manage to pin BJS down and invest in the body early on he's got a real chance of stopping Saunders. Really looking forward to this fight now.

Sullivan was game but lacking in quality, lacked the necessarily skills to box with somebody with the offensive arsenal and handspeed of BJS and didn't cut off the ring well or make any attempts to try and jab his way inside and work at close-range. Saunders had it all his own way.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> And then Saunder raises the ante in the bullshit talk, with the old retirement shit, why do boxers chat so much jibberish?


Does it EVERY fight. So tedious...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Scott waited till 9 to get up and wasn't fully up by 10. Hard to claim home cooking if you're going to be that stupid...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Scott waited till 9 to get up and wasn't fully up by 10. Hard to claim home cooking if you're going to be that stupid...


Yeah. Just stuipid as hell by Scott. But some americans are all butthurt now.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I like Ryder, but I fully expect BJS to make a big statement when they fight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I was 5 foot away, and Scott looked like he got up at 9. A photographer showed me a picture of the referee showing 9 fingers while Scott was still on the floor tho.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I was 5 foot away, and Scott looked like he got up at 9. A photographer showed me a picture of the referee showing 9 fingers while Scott was still on the floor tho.


What was the crowd reaction mate? Happy with Del winning or pissed off the fight didn't continue?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I was 5 foot away, and Scott looked like he got up at 9. A photographer showed me a picture of the referee showing 9 fingers while Scott was still on the floor tho.


So, despite the fact that you were five feet away...................


----------



## TheStanMan (Jun 5, 2013)

Scott should've got up earlier if he wasn't hurt, it was dumb from his part. Definitely thought Chisora was on his way to win anyway though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> What was the crowd reaction mate? Happy with Del winning or pissed off the fight didn't continue?


A bit of both. Boos rang out as the ref waved it off. People were enjoying it



icemax said:


> So, despite the fact that you were five feet away...................


The got up at 9. Just seen the replay. As soon as the ref said '9' he was waving his arms. Really poor, but Scott only has himself to blame.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

The ref couldn't wait to spit 'ten' out of his mouth and wave his arms, but it is still 100% Scotts fault. 

I think he got EXACTLY what he wanted there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

for me he was up by 10 but still stupid from Scott. I think Chisora was on his way to winning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

100% backing Ryder over BJS now. Be shocked if the fight happens.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> 100% backing Ryder over BJS now. Be shocked if the fight happens.


You think Eddie is gonna pull him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> A bit of both. Boos rang out as the ref waved it off. People were enjoying it
> 
> The got up at 9. Just seen the replay. As soon as the ref said '9' he was waving his arms. Really poor, but Scott only has himself to blame.


how many were at Wembley Vano??


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Grant said:


> You think Eddie is gonna pull him?


nope.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> nope.


Well Frank and Billy are gonna be there.

They called Fast Car out tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Grant said:


> Well Frank and Billy are gonna be there.
> 
> They called Fast Car out tonight.


what they say? certainly adds some spice to the fight. Matchroom have a show on the 21st though. and I am getting married so they should know better than to put a big fight on that day!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> what they say? certainly adds some spice to the fight. Matchroom have a show on the 21st though. and I am getting married so they should know better than to put a big fight on that day!


So Eddie will be at neither show?

Haha all the best pal.

Basically they were talking about the fight with Frank saying ''if ryder is allowed to turn up'' or something like that.

They then cut back to Jim R and he asked Bunce to expand. They certainly put the pressure on matchroom to show.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> what they say? certainly adds some spice to the fight. Matchroom have a show on the 21st though. and I am getting married so they should know better than to put a big fight on that day!


_"Dear Eddie,

It's Rob, you know, the guy from the forums. The one who always supports you and wouldn't mind having a son like you. Well, you're invited to my wedding and I'm sure you'll be there. If not, I imagine you'll be devastated not to make it. I know how you take my opinion to heart on what I have to say. I have plenty to share with you, especially on the amount of Twitter followers your team have compared to Frank's, so I really hope that you'll be attending!!

Hope to see you there, my 'source'. 

Robert Palmer. xx"
_


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> _"Dear Eddie,
> 
> It's Rob, you know, the guy from the forums. The one who always supports you and wouldn't mind having a son like you. Well, you're invited to my wedding and I'm sure you'll be there. If not, I imagine you'll be devastated not to make it. I know how you take my opinion to heart on what I have to say. I have plenty to share with you, especially on the amount of Twitter followers your team have compared to Frank's, so I really hope that you'll be attending!!
> 
> ...


1. You are not funny
2. You are the biggest ass kisser of anyone on this forum
3. 



4.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Does no one remember thst Thompson was hurt against Price and stood up on 9 amd was allowed to continue?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> how many were at Wembley Vano??


Really poor turn out to be honest. I'd say it was only just over half full


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 6, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Does no one remember thst Thompson was hurt against Price and stood up on 9 amd was allowed to continue?


Just watched it again. Thompson starts rising at 7 pulling himself up on the ropes and is on his feet by 9. I was surprised at the time he was given a British stoppage.

Malik Scott didn't start rising till the count got to 9. It's Scott fault every boxer knows to get up by 8 if you can. When Price was knocked out the first time by Thompson he was on his feet by 8 despite being all over the place.

I don't know what was going on with Scott.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> 1. You are not funny
> 2. You are the biggest ass kisser of anyone on this forum
> 3.
> 
> ...


:lol: Dat Khan boy is always doing the jiggle, isn't he?


----------

